# X pipe?



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

Is this the correct X pipe for an 06?

http://www.magnaflow.com/02product/shopexd.asp?zone=main&id=855


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

That's the same one that came with the complete catback system that I have.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

that's the one but i think you can find a better price than that


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

here is a true pic of the x


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Here's mine. X pipe welded up to the stock exhaust. It changed the tone and gave a little bit more getty-up.


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

svede1212 said:


> that's the one but i think you can find a better price than that


Oh yeah I found it for $76.00. Just making sure it was the right one before ordering it and finding out it isn't.

Thanks all!


----------



## taosphil (May 11, 2005)

*Great Price - But Where??*



PC4STOP said:


> Oh yeah I found it for $76.00. Just making sure it was the right one before ordering it and finding out it isn't.
> 
> Thanks all!


Say, PC4STOP, where did you find it for that price. I really need one up here at 7000 feet. I need all the good flow and good air I can get!

Thanks, taosphil


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

PC4STOP said:


> Oh yeah I found it for $76.00. Just making sure it was the right one before ordering it and finding out it isn't.
> 
> Thanks all!


Oops, it was $78. I found it and didn't look back at it before the prior post.

http://www.performancepeddler.com/s...1&txtCatName=&txtsearchParamTxt=10791&x=0&y=0


----------



## Brut (Sep 25, 2006)

A question about your Tru-xpipe. Did you notice a considerable increase in noise when you installed it? I noticed, or at least it appears to replace the stock resonator. And as long we are on the subject of increases; what about horse power and torque? Any info would be appreciated.

Brut


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

I had it along with my Flowmasters installed today. I don't know what the sound difference would be with just the X pipe.

I love the sound with it and the Flowmasters though.

Here's the break down on price:

Mufflers = $152
X Pipe = $79
Install for mufflers and X-pipe = $75 (Done by a custom exhaust place I happened to drive by today. Hard braking barely got me into the driveway)

Grand total for system = $306

I do still have the kink in the right side pipe.

The guy at the exhaust shop was amazed places were getting $700-$900 got catback on these cars. He said he could do it for MUCH less using stainless tubing.


----------

